# Stocking my planted 180gal



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

I'll get to the question momentarily, but first, PARAMETERS ...

At present, the tank is stocked with the following:
~ Oto (Otocinclus sp.) 1" x 12
~ Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri) 3" x 8
~ Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus) 1.5" x 6
~ Skunk Cory (Corydoras arcuatus) 1.5" x 6
~ False Julii Cory (Corydoras trilineatus) 1" x 4
~ Clown Loach (Chromobotia macracanthus) 3.5" x 4
~ Kribinsis (Pelvicachromis pulcher) 2"
~ Rainbow Shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatus) 4"

and is planted with the following:
~ Blyxa japonica
~ Ludwigia repens
~ Cryptocoryne crispatula 'Balansae'
~ Echinodorus amazonicus
~ Alternanthera reineckii
~ Cryptocoryne wendtii
~ Lobelia cardinalis
~ Lilaeopis brasiliensis
~ Echinodorus barthii

SMS (charcoal) substrate, pressurized co2, 2x Rena XP3 canisters. (I had 2 MaxiJet900's for additional circulation but removed 1, and then both, as the circulation was excessive IMO ... It seems adequate now with just the 2 XP3 spraybars.

EI dosing of ferts

"Constant drip style" auto waterchanger ... set at a rate of ~4 drops/sec which works out to a change of ~100 gallons/week.

Lighting is AH Supply Brite Kits - 2 x 96w and 2 x 55w
~300w from 2pm - 5pm
~200w from 12pm to 2pm & 5pm to 7pm
~100w from 9am to 12pm & 7pm to 10pm

The diatom bloom has come and gone, the GDA is receding but not totally gone, the BBA outbreak is also just about over. In the not too distant future I plan on increasing the 300w burst to 5 hours vs 3.

There in a nutshell is what's going on now.

So, now the question ...

Although the 8 Pearl Gouramis are gorgeous, there is really no "centerpiece" in this tank yet. I've done discus in the past and don't think I want to go there in this planted environment due to the temps required as well as the level of feeding required to grow juvenile discus and the probability of fouling the planted tank. What I have been kicking around is a shoal of 100 tetras and a smaller shoal of 18-24 hatchetfish. My first choice is Lemon tetras and Silver hatchets but I'm open to suggestions ... just not neons/cardinals as I've a shoal of 24 neons in my 55 across the room.

All suggestions are welcome. Criticism is also welcome although constructive criticism is preferred to flames!










Keep Smilin'
John

My build thread for this tank is here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/49941-180-gallon-renovation-photojournal-pics.html


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a beautiful fish I am very pleased with: http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Trigonostigma_espei.php. They school, they are active, healthy and not picky about food. Plus, they are very beautiful.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

hoppy, I agree with you re: rasboras ... Prob is my wife disagrees ... for whatever reason, they are on the bottom of her list of desirable fish. 

I can't complain tho ... she's not complaining about a 180 and a 55 in the LR and a 29 in the MBR ... so I guess I can bend a little re: what's in them ...

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

How about Black Neons? They school nicely and are 4-5X larger than Neons, 2-3X Cardinals... and they're less apt to die on transport.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

Squawkbert: Black neon as in Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi? That's a possibility although I'd have to reduce the number I think ... perhaps 50 vs 100?

Thanks for the suggestion ...

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it might be good to have a shoal of larger tetras. Congos first sprang to mind, but maybe a dozen Bleeding Heart Tetras, or Diamonds? Then you could have a shoal of any small tetra alongside, Lemons would be nice, but how about glowlights? Very muted and really under-rated but a big shoal looks awesome. Or Black Phantoms, they're one of my favourites! But then I suppose you ought to pick some of your favourites, not mine!!!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I think your idea of stocking the tank with a school of lemon tetras is good. If perhaps you would rather have a school of red instead of yellow then you should check out the serpae tetra. 
Also, even though the wife doesn't like them, rasboros are really nice to have. Either the harlequin, or espe's will school nicely (I have both).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You'll partly have to watch what you add to the tank because of the Rainbow "shark", but if you like something like the lemon tetras', go with it.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

k20a2 ... I may be stupid, but I'm no fool ... and you've possibly never experienced the joy of ignoring a spouses wishes ... but I have! "Nuff said!" [-X 

janS ... the shark is already on borrowed time vis a vis the clowns ... one step from a move to my 55 across the room :heh: 

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

Elsewhere, someone suggested Densoni barbs and the lightbulb went on in my head ... I REALLY liked the idea!

Anyway, this morning I ordered:
10 Red Line Torpedo Barbs (Puntius denisoni)









and

12 Neon Rainbowfish (Melanotaenia praecox). 









As I said earlier, I've got 8 Pearl Gouramis (Trichogaster leeri) 







already in residence.

My minds eye sees the rainbows and the pearl gouramis (gorgeous in their own right) as counterpoints to the densonis and the total picture as "WOW!" Of course, that's in my minds eye ... only time (for everyone to get settled and comfortable in their new home) will tell if the reality compares.

The new order should arrive Friday morning.

Can you tell that I'm excited?









Thanks to all who made suggestions!

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice tank, Ive got White Cloud Minnows but they don't school very well for me. Thinking I need to find something else.

Craig


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

How big will those rainbows get?


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

Craig,
Everything I read says they top out at 2"

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

A school of scissortail rasboras would be nice in there and add activity. For more color, a school of rosy tetras (M. roseus) or Hyphess. amandae or even H. serpae would be pretty (all reddish). I like your idea of the lemon tetras and the hatchets though; nice idea.


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

John VERY nice tank!! I am also in Florida on the west coast by Tampa!!!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I absolutely love big planted tanks. Thanks for the photos! I set up my 180g specifically for congo tetras. They're active and show great schooling behavior that you never get to see in smaller tanks. In a nice planted aquarium they also color up incredibly.

My top choices for a tank like yours would be the praecox bows, congos, rummynose tetras. Praecox are wonderful little fish, active, display well, and will probably get along well with the pearl gouramis. Congo tetras tend to be shy when not the dominant fish in the tank. You can never go wrong with rummynose since they school more tightly than any other fish IMO. I wouldn't get more than about 30 or so in a 180g or else the schooling behaviour turns more into shoaling.

Honestly reconsider about the harlequins. I never cared for them either until I finally got some. Their coloration and behaviour in a planted tank is NOTHING like their appearance in a dealer tank.

I was going to suggest a few rams to provide some color and personality but I see you already have kribs which fill the same role. How do they get along with the big gouramis?


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with the praecox, a group of those would look beautiful in a 180. I got a school of 20 Rummies last weekend in my 90 and am loving the way they school so tight. 

Mark.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

guaiac boy: Right now, the Kribs are just trying to figure out if they get along with each other :rofl: 

I know there may be potential trouble down the road re: interaction of different groups, but so far, the only battle I have going on is the Rainbow shark vs. the Clown loaches.:boxing: The rainbow will chase any of the loaches individually, but if the loaches are together the shark just goes elsewhere. One of these days, I WILL be able to catch him and will move him to the 55 across the room, but for now I'm just hoping the tank is big enough for them to co-exist with just occasional, non-lethal skirmishes. :fencing: 

The stocking in this tank now is:
~ Neon Rainbow (Melanotaenia praecox) x 12
~ Oto (Otocinclus sp.) x 12
~ Red Line Torpedo Barb (Puntius denisonii) x 8
~ Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri) x 8
~ Skunk Cory (Corydoras arcuatus) x 6
~ Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus) x 6
~ Clown Loach (Chromobotia macracanthus) x 4
~ Spotted Cory (Corydoras trilineatus) x 4
~ Kribinsis (Pelvicachromis pulcher) x 2
~ Rainbow Shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatus)

I'm hoping they all flourish and grow and that I do not have to replace any due to them "going toes up". I am going to add 2 more spotted cories when I find some locally (to replace 2 early casualties), but hopefully that will be it.

No pics of anything yet, I'm awaiting delivery of a new camera as the one I'm using now is rather ancient (2.1 megapixel) and just frustrates me when I try and get closeups in the tank. The new one should arrive on Tuesday and I'm looking forward to being able to post some pics shortly thereafter.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

John, what type of substrate are you using? Im am in the process of figuring out what I should order and Im thinking Eco-Complete for my 120. Thanks and awsome tank


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

fishdood - SoilMaster Select, about 80 lbs of the charcoal color in the 180. Everything seems to be growing just fine in it and I just couldn't justify (to myself) the added expense of using Eco, or Fluorite with so much real estate to cover. By forcing myself to fill it VERY slowly, I managed to avoid the dirty disaster I had when I filled my 55 gal using Flourite, and the "little puffs" of dust created when moving plants, etc. dissipate very quickly. All in all, SMS seems to be a good choice (IMO) for a lot less money.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks John. Many others say the same thing as well about SMS!!! You tank looks nice and cant wait till you get the new camera. Id love to see more pics of it. THANKS again...


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

The new arrivals are beginning to get settled and I've received my new camera. Now all I have to do is learn to use it well.

Just a few pics of the new arrivals as well as a couple of the old timers:

Red Line Torpedo Barb or Denisonii Barb (Puntius denisonii) sorry about the "noisy" photo ... ISO 800









a few torpedos, neon rainbowfish (Melanotaenia praecox) & one peppered cory (Corydoras paleatus) wandering by









torpedo, rainbowfish & three-line cory (corydoras trilineatus) 









more neon rainbows and another noisy photo ... I need to get a flash that's off the camera.









a couple of the resident Kribinsis' (Pelvicachromis pulcher)


















and a couple of my Pearl Gouramis (Trichogaster leeri)


















a skunk cory (Corydoras arcuatus)









and, last but not least ... Lili ... 









Thanks for looking, hopefully the pictures will improve as I learn more about the camera.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------

